# Hl-dt-st Dvd-rw Gwa-4082n



## colbert21 (Apr 14, 2008)

Please can anyone help. I need a driver for my advent laptop's HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GWA-4082N urgently. I know I got it from a forum once before but cannot remember when or where I got it. I got an error message saying the driver was corrupted and now it does not work at all.


----------



## Arcadion (Sep 2, 2004)

It's not a driver you need, you need to edit the registry and remove the "upperfilters" and "lowerfilters" entries for your DVD drive. Copy the following text and save it in a file called "cdrom.reg", then double-click the file to add it to your registry:

REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
"UpperFilters"=-
"LowerFilters"=-

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdr4_2K]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdralw2k]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdudf]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UdfReadr]


----------



## colbert21 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you for your prompt reply. Unfortunately I am an amateur so need step by step help. Where do I copy the text to and do I copy all the text you sent.


----------



## colbert21 (Apr 14, 2008)

Arcadion said:


> It's not a driver you need, you need to edit the registry and remove the "upperfilters" and "lowerfilters" entries for your DVD drive. Copy the following text and save it in a file called "cdrom.reg", then double-click the file to add it to your registry:
> 
> REGEDIT4
> 
> ...


Arcadion, Thank you for your prompt response the error message I get is "Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)". Unfortunately I have no idea where to start the process you have offered except for copying the text. Where do I copy it to. Sorry to be a nuisance. I do apreciate your help


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Did you uninstall some Roxio software? If so, it left some damage behind and possibly some driver files. If you did, and want to complete the process, run Roxizap and then use the "variant" file below to fix the registry.

1. Click on START button, the click on RUN.

2. Enter REGEDIT and press Enter.

3. When REGEDIT starts, open up the following key: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SYSTEM/CurrentControlSet/Control/Class/ 
{4D36E965-E325 -11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.

4. After clicking on {4D36E965-E325 -11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} you should see two settings on the right-hand side: 
"Upperfilters" 
"Lowerfilters" 
Click on each of them, press DELETE and click YES.

Or you can download this reg file to do the same thing. Or CDGone Variant.


----------



## colbert21 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you very much for your advices and enableing us to get back on track with computer, we now have the right drivers were would anyone be without tech guys like you thanks a million colbert21:up:


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You can mark your own threads "solved" using the Thread Tools above.


----------

